# Linden Cast-A-Muck



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sat. Dec 5th 10~ until. I originally said noon on the Sportcast site, I changed it due to the daylight, or lack of after 5.

If you have never been, do a search for 3D Grocery in Linden, NC. That will give you a very good estimate on how long it will take to get here. Please feel free to PM me or call me for more details. I really would like to see some of the guys out there I haven't seen in a while...Brian....

Whether you plan to tourney cast or not, it still would be worth it to show up. You never know, you might get bit by the bug. If you have never seen this stuff before live, this would be a GREAT informal way of doing so.

_Turn left out of the 3D parking lot. Follow 401N approximately 250 yards. Follow 217 to the right at the split. The field is about a mile down 217 on the left (from that direction), directly in front of the church. You may find that going to the 3D will cause you to back track to the field, but this is the easiest way I know how to explain. _

Please for safety reasons,* NO ALCOHOL*, all other coolers are welcome. The 3d has a grill for those that get hungry.

Please pick up all trash and crack-offs. This is my personal field to throw in and if it is abused I am the one that suffers! I am not calling out names, but I did find empty bags of those little peach gummi rings the morning after we did this last. I wonder who that could have been? Oh, and Tony, stop with the 1/2 mile crack-offs, that lady is getting annoyed at her house getting hit. LMAO

Come on out guys and have fun. It should be chilly enough.

Robert
910-308-5862


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm in. I finally have a Saturday off, hooray! If anyone wants to carpool or follow me from the Raleigh area, PM me and we can meet up somewhere.

Evan


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

This rookie will be there!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

NCangler308 said:


> This rookie will be there!


Glad to hear that! I *know* I speak for everyone involved when I say we always enjoy seeing new blood out there with us. 

Robert


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Tony and the punk will be there . Cody may even show evan his new cast.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

> Please for safety reasons, NO ALCOHOL, all other coolers are welcome. The 3d has a grill for those that get hungry.


Just when I was booking the plane flight......Read this.....LOL..
Wish I could be out there with you guys...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Just when I was booking the plane flight......Read this.....LOL..
> Wish I could be out there with you guys...


If I had known you were wanting to attend, I would have moved the field to TX. Let me know next time you want to join us. I will see what I can do.

Robert


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Hi Robert, 

I hear you. Sorry to have been AWOL recently. I've just about finished with the remodeling and want to be ready for the first tourney of the NY, so I'll try to be there. No promises, except that I will try.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

FishRung said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> I hear you. Sorry to have been AWOL recently. I've just about finished with the remodeling and want to be ready for the first tourney of the NY, so I'll try to be there. No promises, except that I will try.
> 
> ...


No Problem, that was just some friendly ribbing.... 

Robert


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

If all the planets align, I will try to be there as well. It's been a while for me. Need to knock the rust off.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> If all the planets align, I will try to be there as well. It's been a while for me. Need to knock the rust off.


Be more than happy to have ya!!

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> If all the planets align, I will try to be there as well. It's been a while for me. Need to knock the rust off.


Let me know, you can ride with me if you want


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now that we are a little closer to the cast-a-muck, can I get a roll call of who all plans to attend?

I know I talked with Tony and Cody, they plan on being here. (I hear really good things about Tony's throwing lately. Does that put the pressure on you now big guy?) 

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm coming! Evidently I'm bringing up the rear of the bunch these days...oh well we shall see. opcorn:

At the very least I'll get a chance to stretch the legs of my latest reel build.

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> At the very least I'll get a chance to stretch the legs of my latest reel build.
> 
> Evan


You gonna have us throw it for you? i don't think I have ever seen you stretch the legs of any reel. That was funny right thar!

Robert


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Now that we are a little closer to the cast-a-muck, can I get a roll call of who all plans to attend?
> 
> I know I talked with Tony and Cody, they plan on being here. (I hear really good things about Tony's throwing lately. Does that put the pressure on you now big guy?)
> 
> Robert


yeah the blind squirel found a nut.Broke P.B by 17 ft. then he found another one added 10 more ft to that. knew it was time to go home while i was happy. hope my rod gets here by sat. .  TONY


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

According to Accuweather, Sat is the only day that we will not have sun. Thurs, Fri, and Sun are supposed to be partly cloudy. Sat is supposed to be cloudy. Low 40's. Make sure you dress warmly. They are calling for rain Sat. night. 

If by some chance the forecast changes and they are calling for rain on Sat. I will announce a reschedule for the 12th. The following Sat. It is raining here today. It isn't supposed to rain again until Sat. night. According to the forecast I saw, we shouldn't have to worry about rain. I am NOT going to stand out there in the rain with it being in the low 40's. 

Like I said, I will announce the rain day of Dec. 12 if need be. Right now, it is still on for the 5th.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I am NOT going to stand out there in the rain (90% forecast) with it being in the low 40's. But I can't make the 12th. D**n!

Brian


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

"I am NOT going to stand out there in the rain with it being in the low 40's." - you and me both. But I can't make the 12th. D**n!

Brian


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

*rain*

rain rain stay away


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Although it looks like it will be a washout.... I will give it until the 6 o'clock news weather report tomorrow (Fri) to face the inevitable. Like I said, we might as well reschedule if necessary for next saturday.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Rain Delay*

Rescheduled do to Rain!

Since there is a 10% chance of a beautiful dry day, I am not going to invite anyone to come cast. I will take that 10% chance and hoard it all to myself!!! The weather man just told me there is a 90% chance of a miserable day. We will reschedule this for Next Saturday. The 12th. Same time 10 until.

Robert


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Rescheduled do to Rain!
> 
> Since there is a 10% chance of a beautiful dry day, I am not going to invite anyone to come cast. I will take that 10% chance and hoard it all to myself!!! The weather man just told me there is a 90% chance of a miserable day. We will reschedule this for Next Saturday. The 12th. Same time 10 until.
> 
> Robert


 Thinker whats weather looking like for sat.12th. TONY.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Right now there is a chance of rain. I hope it changes. Once again, if it doesn't look good, I will change the date, we need to all get together and throw!!!!! Either way, I need You and Evan to get with me. I need to finish what we started. I will make a trip to ILM and square things up.

Robert


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

weather man here said clear sat. rain sun. but he dose miss alot.like today supposed to rain . lots a wind no rain. 10-4 on squaring up TONY


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Weather man just said that Sat should be clear. Looks like a chilly but good day to cast. I will be there. Open invitation to all. Get your mess right and plan on attending.

Robert


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang, can't make it Sat.. Gotta hob knob with the rich and famous. Hopefully next time. You guys have fun.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Bring a chair, the way it is looking, we will be having to park on the road and set the oche up at the powerlines. 8mph winds, not GREAT, but nothing behind us to break the wind.  This is *not* going to be an occasion where you will be able to set up right behind your vehicle and wait to cast. Just going by the wind predictions.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

So far the only one that has confirmed that they are going to make it is Evan. I know I have talked with a few of you and you have other plans. Let me know who definitely plans on making it. 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Well guys, it is just after 11. I am about to hit it. Since I haven't heard anyone speaking up, I am going to head to Wilmington tomorrow. I have some business to attend to that can't wait for next weekend. Tony/Cody, I will be bringing my rod and throwing while I am down there. Be sure to come on out and help me look for little pieces of lead stuck head first in that field. I will be ready to throw about 10-11ish.

Evan, if your schedule changes by the morning, call me, you are welcome to ride.

I will be attempting to host another Cast-A-Muck after the 1st of the year. I am still casting just about every weekend. If anyone wants to join me, you don't have to wait for a Cast-A-Muck. Just hit me up and let me know when you want to throw.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll hit up the next one. I might be able to swing down there next Saturday if the weather is tolerable and you are out.

Let me know what time will work for Wednesday afternoon.

Evan


----------

